# Record Store Day



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

My 12 year old son reminded me it was "Record Store Day" this morning. We visited our local indy store. Very happy to see a long lineup. We both bought some really cool discs. Just wondering if anyone out there in this age of downloading went to a record store today. I suspect it won't be much.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sadly, I have not been in a record store in years 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Final projects and my limited budget stopped me from going out, unfortunately. One of the regional bands I follow posted their acquisitions this morning, looks like there was some nice stuff up for grabs. It's a great concept, and at the very least it shows that physical media in music isn't dead, and its' followers are passionate about it.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

There are 5 of us in the house here, ranging in age from 16 to 48. We ALL still spend roughly 25% of total budget on physical media.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I still will buy CD's, but it's been a while since I've bought one.
I've only bought music online once (Okay it was 10 songs)
I've downloaded one free mp3.
I've never downloaded from file sharing sites.

I like older stuff, and have most of what I what--but there is some stuff I would still like to get, and if I come across something new I like--yeah, I'll get it as well.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I haven't been in one for a while. The last one I was in was Sonic Boom at Bloor and Bathurst in Toronto. If I had the extra disposable income, I could unload a lot of it there.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I've never heard of this "holiday" before. But if I knew it was coming I would have been out there myself.

I don't consider myself a CD collector by any means but I do like to "own" real copies. While yes I've put some of my music on my computer and phone to listen on the go ~ I don't download music or the like. 

I enjoy to read the liner notes, ect......I'm just a big kid.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i got me a copy of "medium rare" by the foo fighters...had to go to 3 different stores to find it!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Sonic Boom is always on my must go to list whenever I am in Toronto.


Robert1950 said:


> I haven't been in one for a while. The last one I was in was Sonic Boom at Bloor and Bathurst in Toronto. If I had the extra disposable income, I could unload a lot of it there.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i went to a used place today. i had planed on buying some things. everything was overpriced, so i bought nothing


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

blam said:


> i got me a copy of "medium rare" by the foo fighters...had to go to 3 different stores to find it!


How is it?



cheezyridr said:


> i went to a used place today. i had planed on buying some things. everything was overpriced, so i bought nothing



That sucks ~ I find some things at "The Beat Goes On" here to be a bit hit and miss. Seems like some prices are just like "new". But then again they do have some jewels that are hard to find elsewhere.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I was at a house show and there was a dude selling vinyl at a table in the living room. I'm low on funds but it was cool to see. I had no idea there was a "Record Store Day" and was wondering what was up with the people on my facebook posting about it!


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I'm sad that I didn't know about record store day in time to go out in support, It's sad to see smaller shops struggle and go under. In the Niagara area there is only Sunrise Records left at the Penn Centre, there's an HMV there to but they're extremely corporate (although in this day and age you gotta take what you can get). 

I recently got a BestBuy gift card and figured I could pick up a couple of albums but damned if I could find anything that I really wanted. I remember when Best Buy used to have a fairly large selection and even carried DVD audio and Super Audio discs, now all they seem to carry is only the very latest popular/well known artists and a never ending supply of cheesy best of collections. Not to sound too old but they didn't even have a card for Pink Floyd in the racks!!!! 



mario said:


> My 12 year old son reminded me it was "Record Store Day" this morning. We visited our local indy store. Very happy to see a long lineup. We both bought some really cool discs. Just wondering if anyone out there in this age of downloading went to a record store today. I suspect it won't be much.


----------



## Bato (Dec 28, 2010)

Didn't know about the Record Store Day. My collection is all on the vinyl, about 850 LPs and 170 45's.
Quite a few CDs, but only what I can't find on the vinyl.
There is Dr. Disc close enough, and I visit every 5 to 6 weeks, always buying something. I do not go to big boxes any more. Too many reasons to list. 
In the small, indy shop I get far better service, and if they do not have what I am looking for, they can order it. When it comes, I know it is what I am looking for.
Two years ago, my younger daughter discovered Paul Simon’s Graceland. I got the album in mint condition within 5 days, for $7.00. She has all of the songs on iTunes, but that LP is still at least once a week on the TT.
I am yet to hear any digital media which can better the sound of the good TT thru the tube amp into the good speakers.


----------

